# MISSING SADDLE - Zoe Taylor involved



## eahadley (11 April 2014)

Zoe Taylor had our Prestige event saddle to sell about a year ago now as she was our local Prestige agent (daughter of Taylor's of Sudbury.) She has now completely gone off the radar and we cannot get hold of her. All we know is that she has moved out of the area to 'the south'. If anyone knows her or her whereabouts please let me know, as we want either the saddle back or the value of the saddle understandabley. Or please get in contact if something similar has happened to you.


Many thanks


----------



## LittleBlackMule (12 April 2014)

This any good..?

http://www.equinespa.com/Taylored Equestrian.html


----------

